# Are These Forks Ok?



## Radman (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi all, I'm new to making my own slingshots, I was going to buy a slingshot from ebay then thought, I could make one like that, so I did out of hawthorn finished it on tuesday but then my four year old fed it to my two dogs








It was total luck it shot well I think, I made another and kept getting fork hits. I think the fork was too narrow, so I was looking for some confirmation on these forks I cut today and was wondering what you guys think of them and what you would do with them, I've only got basic tools, I made my first with just my knife and sandpaper I have since got a dremel and will pick up some files and rasps soon.
I would appreaciate some advice. I'm not sure what kind of woods these are, I think one is greenwood of some kind (yes I know that little about wood/trees)
Thanks for reading








Greenwood of sorts I think.








Other wood?


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

they all look like they would work fine to me, just make sure to zap them in the microwave in a few short bursts if there is any moisture in them still. Just make sure you dont thin out the forks too much, I would say as long as the diamater of them is around 1/2" give or take then you will be fine. As many smart members here have told me, its easier to take wood off then it is to put it back on.


----------



## Radman (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I will definitely be blasting them after all it's Scotland I am in - everything is wet, always!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Those look great. There are lots of tutorials and info and take a look in the gallery section
for more good ideas. As mentioned drying them out will make them easier to sand. 
Depending on how you want to band them cutting the forks down might be an advantage.

Welcome to the forum btw.

Sean


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonny forks! Just have a gander at the gallery. You'll SEE what to do with them. Good bit of potential in them for sure.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Radman and welcome to the forum! The forks look okay for me. As mrpaint said, make sure your forks are dry when you are working on them. If you don't let them dry naturally use the microwave carefully. I once overdid a very nice fork. It looked okay on the outside, but was terribly burnt in the inside. Although it is handy to have a good set of files and rasps those tools are not neccessarily needed to make a natural slingshot. Same for the dremel (it's very useful for boardcuts when you don't have a router though). It is very hard for me to tell what kind of wood you have gathered. When I go to my forest and I am uncertain about a tree i take pictures of the bark, the leaves and if possible of the fruits. I found a nice homepage where you nearly can determine every tree (www.baumkunde.de). I know it's in german but there are similar sites on the net for sure. Just google "tree identification" if you're interested.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Radman (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone. That's a good idea RE identification  I also plan on cutting the forks down bit worried about taking too much off though lol


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

Radman said:


> Thanks everyone. That's a good idea RE identification  I also plan on cutting the forks down bit worried about taking too much off though lol


 Wait until after you dry them thoroughly before you cut them any further imo, unless they are too big to fit in the microwave as is. Usually you will get at least some small cracking on the tops of the forks and possibly on the bottom of the handle, however if you leave enough on you can cut the parts with cracks off before you go to finish them.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

You know Radman, fork hits are more often the way you hold or angle the catty and especially the way you hold the ammo in the pouch at full draw rather than anything to do with the forks or design of the catty itself. I dont know how much experience you have shooting various catties but heres a few designs that you might think are impossable to shoot but work just as well if you know how to shoot 'em.

The PFS or Pickle Fork Shooter, a 'stick shot' (no forks at all), and other tiny catties...


































































These would all be considered 'flip' shooters, where you would flip your wrist at release to accomodate little or no fork gap. A common method, very intuitive and accurate.
You may already know all this of course but just incase you didn't, check out some 'how to' posts around here. It's where I learn the nitty gritty.

As far as green wood and drying. The best method is time. Putting your forks in a box of sawdust to help speed cure or using the microwave... There are ways but take it slow. I've never put a fork in the microwave for more than 20 secs at a time allowing it to completly cool and dry (1 to 12 hrs) between. Depends how rare the fork I'm drying is. Cook it too much and you'll split it from the inside out. Don't want to ruin the perfect fork befor you even get to carving.
Really the only wood that is no good for catties is the kind that has a soft, pulpy, centre. Everything else can be made to work one way or another.
Finally theres no substitute for experience. Keep at it and you'll learn the tricks as you go.

These are just my thoughts and there are many skillfull people here who are more than willing to share and who will no doubt have other ideas.

All the very best

Rapier


----------



## Radman (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info Rapier I wondered what PFShooters were! I would put a pic up but I'm on my phone ATM I think it might very well be a lack of skill but I do enjoy making them! And it was a good excuse for the missus  I will keep the forks and once I get better I may go back to it because it was a lovely bit of wood with spading? I think that's what it is (black through the grain?)


----------



## Radman (Sep 13, 2012)

This is the fork that I kept getting fork hits on just to let you see it, and what you think of it.
















This is from one of the forks I collected yesterday, the other is still drying.


----------



## Radman (Sep 13, 2012)

I got the pics mixed up the dark wood is the one with fork hits the lighter wood is the one i collected yesterday.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

It looks pretty chunky. You might carve the fork gaps out a bit, reduce the length of the forks a little and use a flip style to shoot. Otherwise it's just a fair bit of practice and research the tutorials about pouch twist and other shooting tips.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

with these forks you can make crazy slingas,
I`m looking forward to the finished !!
...and welcome to the forum


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

No better teacher than making mistakes.
Get in there and ruin something / have fun doing it.


----------



## Radman (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks yeah I more than likely will ruin my fair share


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

They have lots of potencial. You will get some very nice slingshots. Saludos.


----------

